# California Gov. Brown signs law allowing illegal aliens to attend college.



## AmericanFirst (Jul 26, 2011)

This is the reason Gov. Brown is wrong for california. Illegal aliens do not have any right to go to our colleges at our expense. They do not even pay taxes. Shows how stupid the left is.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 26, 2011)

This bill makes no sense, can I go to college for free in Mexico?


----------



## Trajan (Jul 26, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> This bill makes no sense, can I go to college for free in Mexico?



theres a link here? where?


----------



## FuelRod (Jul 26, 2011)

That's bound to fix CA's budget issues.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 26, 2011)

Do our military get the same benefits?  NO!!!

Something is desperately wrong with this country.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Jul 26, 2011)

Trajan said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > This bill makes no sense, can I go to college for free in Mexico?
> ...


I just seen it on the news. I am sure you can find it pretty easily.FoxNews.com - Breaking News | Latest News | Current News


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 26, 2011)

Trajan said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > This bill makes no sense, can I go to college for free in Mexico?
> ...



Gov. Brown Signs Calif. DREAM Act for Undocumented Students, Christian News


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm just going to say I am an illegal immigrant from now on, their benefits are outstanding.


----------



## Leweman (Jul 26, 2011)

Is this like a sting operation where they say they are letting all the illegal immigrants to college, get them all in the same room for orientation and then deport them?  That would be a good idea.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Jul 26, 2011)

Leweman said:


> Is this like a sting operation where they say they are letting all the illegal immigrants to college, get them all in the same room for orientation and then deport them?  That would be a good idea.


Brown isn't smart enough to think of that.


----------



## Swagger (Jul 26, 2011)

AmericanFirst said:


> This is the reason Gov. Brown is wrong for california. Illegal aliens do not have any right to go to our colleges at our expense. They do not even pay taxes. Shows how stupid the left is.



Oh dear. I sincerely hope that America isn't following Europe down the liberals' socialist toilet. Honestly, why can't you just deport illegal border jumpers at gunpoint?!


----------



## AmericanFirst (Jul 26, 2011)

Blagger said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > This is the reason Gov. Brown is wrong for california. Illegal aliens do not have any right to go to our colleges at our expense. They do not even pay taxes. Shows how stupid the left is.
> ...


Unfortunately you may be right. With idiots like Brown that is what they do not want to do is deport illegal alliens.


----------



## Swagger (Jul 26, 2011)

AmericanFirst said:


> Blagger said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst said:
> ...



I sincerely hope I'm not right, AmericanFirst. And I'm not even American, though my wife is. But what irks me so much about your OP on Sen. Brown is that it's yet another politician putting the good of his career by attempting to attract the Latin vote, over the interests of his home grown constituants. It stinks and is occuring more regularly across the entire Occidental world.

What next. Illegals joining the police?


----------



## LilOlLady (Jul 26, 2011)

At the same time cutting benefits for american children. Raising tuition and not giving them in state tuition. He is taking from american children and giving to children of illegal aliens. Good for the economy?
What entitlements are they taking from illegals anyway to balance the budget.? None.


----------



## LilOlLady (Jul 26, 2011)

REGION: *Bill would help illegal immigrants pay for college*



Opponents say the Dream Act would *shortchange other students *by allowing illegal immigrant students access to *limited education resources.*
"*We need to take care of people who are here legally and not give people incentives to come here illegally,"* said Sen. Mimi Walters, R-Oceanside, who *voted against the bill*.


Read more: REGION: Bill would help illegal immigrants pay for college

WTF? Where does the money come from?


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 26, 2011)

AmericanFirst said:


> This is the reason Gov. Brown is wrong for california. Illegal aliens do not have any right to go to our colleges at our expense. *They do not even pay taxes.* Shows how stupid the left is.



Shows how stupid the *right* is. Undocumented immigrants pay taxes, but they don't get the same refunds and Social Security benefits that you do.


----------



## LilOlLady (Jul 26, 2011)

AmericanFirst said:


> This is the reason Gov. Brown is wrong for california. Illegal aliens do not have any right to go to our colleges at our expense. *They do not even pay taxes.* Shows how stupid the left is.





They do pay taxes and lots of taxes. Eight million illegal aliens are paying social security, Medicare, etc.federal and state taxes and filing returns. How much I do not know. But that is not the point. They have no right being here and taxes are just the price they have to pay and choose to pay for being illegal workers. At the same time, when they bring their elderly parents and disable family here they are given SSi and have not paid into it at all.


The 1996 welfare reform bill's (and the earlier 1994 Clinton administration proposal's) restrictions on immigrant eligibility for welfare were motivated in part by the fact that many well-off/professional immigrants are sponsoring their elderly parents to immigrate and then *placing the parents on welfare*, reneging on promises to financially support the parents; see the author's testimony at 

http://www.cs.ucdavis.edu/~matloff/pub/Immigration/EffOnMinorities/MHReport.html


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 26, 2011)

11B, according to a study released this year.


----------



## Angelhair (Jul 26, 2011)

_But of course.....you're talking about CA the NANNY state!!!  It is always looking for ways to give to people here illegally at the expense of the CA taxpayers.  Go ahead people, keep putting bleeding heart liberals in office.....and.....latinos to boot!_


----------



## Angelhair (Jul 26, 2011)

LilOlLady said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > This is the reason Gov. Brown is wrong for california. Illegal aliens do not have any right to go to our colleges at our expense. *They do not even pay taxes.* Shows how stupid the left is.
> ...



_The majority do not pay medicare, federal, state taxes as they usually get paid under the table.  Get real people!  These people know exactly how to abuse our system.  They take lessons in their country of birth BEFORE coming here!  So many of you are so darn naive I often wonder if you come from outer space._


----------



## Trajan (Jul 26, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



thank you.

from the link;

_AB 130 allows undocumented students attending California state universities to apply for financial aid funded by the private sector. Previously, there were three attempts to pass bills similar to AB 130 but they all failed. The bill becomes active January 1, 2012._

what does that mean,exactly? how would it work? so these 'private' entities  are who, exactly? will they be told they have a quota , that there is a set number of illegal aliens that they must give aid to? I was under the impression that was illegal? 


the UC system is jacking out of state tuition and giving more slots to out of staters because they pay more, lowering there by the  number of in state student slots. the UC system is grossly underfunded, they are laying folks off left and right, so I guess on one hand they don't care if Private entities give anyone money as long as they can attend BUT at the end of the day illegal aliens will be taking slots that have already been crunched for in state students citizens whose families pay CA state taxes etc.

this state is such a mess, unreal.


----------



## westwall (Jul 26, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > This is the reason Gov. Brown is wrong for california. Illegal aliens do not have any right to go to our colleges at our expense. *They do not even pay taxes.* Shows how stupid the left is.
> ...







Actually they pay very little in taxes that's why illegals are a net drain on our economy.  I believe CA spends almost 10 billion on illegals.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 26, 2011)

> This is the reason Gov. Brown is wrong for california. Illegal aliens do not have any right to go to our colleges at our expense. They do not even pay taxes. Shows how stupid the left is.



No, they understand the law and obey the Constitution: 



> The District Court held that illegal aliens were entitled to the protection of the Equal Protection Clause of the Fourteenth Amendment, and that § 21.031 violated that Clause. Suggesting that
> 
> _the state's exclusion of undocumented children from its public schools . . . may well be the type of invidiously motivated state action for which the suspect classification doctrine was designed,_
> 
> ...



In addition, per _Weber v. Aetna Casualty & Surety Co_. (1972), its un-Constitutional to punish children for the illegal acts or other misdeeds of their parents. 

Indeed, had Brown not signed the legislation, the state would be subject to a lawsuit it would most certainly lose. 

Moreover, in addition to legal doctrine, this program makes good long-term economic sense  as these students were brought to the United States as children, many before the age of reason, it would be impossible to return them to their native countries. Theyre here to stay, theyre not going anywhere. Consequently its wise to provide such students an education so they might make a positive contribution to the state and Nation when adults.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 26, 2011)

Save your collective outrage on something you understand.  In my never ending effort to educate the ignorant, I offer:

"Immigratioin:  Private-Scholarship Dream Act Bill signed" (San Francisco Chronicle, July 26, 2011)

"Undocumented immigrants who attend California Universities and Colleges will have greater access to privately funded scholarships after Gov. Brown on Monday sighed into law a portion of what is known as the Dream Act...the state Dream Act dow not provide a path to citizenship.

"The students who are newly eligible are enrolled in the CA higher education system attended at least three years of high school in the state, not all are undocumented...at UC officials estimated there are as many as 642 undocumented students enrolled at the 10 campuses and about 80 would qualify for private scholarships...235,000 students attend school in the UC system"


----------



## ShackledNation (Jul 26, 2011)

It is times like this when I seriously consider moving out of California.


----------



## whitehall (Jul 26, 2011)

Geez what does it take for a state to come to it's senses? Does the peoples republik of California think the rest of the Country is going to support their bong numbed governor's agenda? Ship a bunch of illegals to any other country in the world and they might find that they spend a couple of years behind bars if they are lucky.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 26, 2011)

California isn't the first. CT, NM, and others. I hope CO is next.


----------



## ShackledNation (Jul 27, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> California isn't the first. CT, NM, and others. I hope CO is next.


I get wanting to help these people become citizens. But giving non citizens educational benefits? It defeats the purpose of citizenship. Its freeriding.


----------



## Patrick2 (Jul 27, 2011)

Blagger said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > This is the reason Gov. Brown is wrong for california. Illegal aliens do not have any right to go to our colleges at our expense. They do not even pay taxes. Shows how stupid the left is.
> ...



Your error is you that you appear to be assuming the US leftwing is sane.


----------



## Patrick2 (Jul 27, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > This is the reason Gov. Brown is wrong for california. Illegal aliens do not have any right to go to our colleges at our expense. *They do not even pay taxes.* Shows how stupid the left is.
> ...



Every time you open your mouth on this issue, it just shows you're a clueless moron.  Come out here and I'll SHOW YOU them getting paid in cash.


----------



## Patrick2 (Jul 27, 2011)

Trajan said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Besides out of state americans paying LOTS more for tuition, those mysterious private entities undoubtedly get a tax break on their aid to the illegal alien invaders, meaning in effect other taxpayers are subsidizing the illegals' college education.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 27, 2011)

It is simple.  If you do not live in California it is none of your business.  If you do and disagree, vote accordingly.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 27, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> California isn't the first. CT, NM, and others. I hope CO is next.



These same states don't give instate tuition to our military who grew up in those states and then left for more than a year to serve their country.  What an injustice.  You should be ashamed of yourself, wanting rights granted to illegals that aren't even granted to our service men and women.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 27, 2011)

Kiki Cannoli said:


> It is simple.  If you do not live in California it is none of your business.  If you do and disagree, vote accordingly.



It's simple.  California is part of the United States of America and as such is the concern of ALL Americans.


----------



## Rozman (Jul 27, 2011)

I posted the link when I saw him propose this during his campaign for Gov...And I was called a liar by the usual crowd here....

The left will spend us out of existance...


----------



## Wolfmoon (Jul 27, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > This is the reason Gov. Brown is wrong for california. Illegal aliens do not have any right to go to our colleges at our expense. *They do not even pay taxes.* Shows how stupid the left is.
> ...


 
U.S. households headed by illegal aliens used $26.3 billion in government services during 2002, but paid $16 billion in taxes, an annual cost to taxpayers of $10 billion. It's reasonable to expect those costs to continue to soar if action is not taken to turn the tide. 
http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2004/dec/06/20041206-102115-6766r/

In 2007 one illegal alien family, costs the U.S. taxpayers more than $32,000 in federal, state and local benefits each year. That same family contributes an average of $9,000 a year in taxes, resulting in a net tax burden of $22,449 each year. If the lower figure of 12 million illegal aliens is used for estimation purposes, the total tax burden translates to $2.2 trillion per year. 
http://www.wnd.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=55135


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 27, 2011)

ShackledNation said:


> It is times like this when I seriously consider moving out of California.



Consider?  I'd think the choice would be obvious.  That state is one big clusterfuck of insanity.  You couldn't pay me enough to live there.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Jul 28, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > This is the reason Gov. Brown is wrong for california. Illegal aliens do not have any right to go to our colleges at our expense. *They do not even pay taxes.* Shows how stupid the left is.
> ...


The *LEFT* are the stupid ones, they prove it all the time by opening their mouths. How do illegals pay taxes?


----------



## AmericanFirst (Jul 28, 2011)

AmericanFirst said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst said:
> ...


Also, they do not deserve the same refunds or benefits I or any other CITIZEN gets.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Jul 28, 2011)

Patrick2 said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst said:
> ...


It doesn't matter if they get paid in cash or they pay taxes, fact is they are here illegally. They do not deserve the same benefits as citizens.


----------



## DiAnna (Jul 28, 2011)

I live in California and this really pisses me off.   Tuition for both in-state and out-of-state citizens and legal residents has risen the past several years, with financial aid being based on an ethnic rather than economic basis.  Now foreign nationals are being given preference for admission and financial assistance.  This helps our state budget crisis... how?  Oh, right... it doesn't help, it actually makes it even worse.

Really pisses me off.


----------



## DiAnna (Jul 28, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > This is the reason Gov. Brown is wrong for california. Illegal aliens do not have any right to go to our colleges at our expense. *They do not even pay taxes.* Shows how stupid the left is.
> ...



Uh... they don't pay taxes.  They can't.  They don't have a legal green card or social security number.  IF they have a job where SS tax is deducted, it means they are using a stolen SS number and are royally screwing up some poor schlep's benefit account showing income he never earned... which the IRS will be interested in investigating.  These people who have had their SS numbers stolen and their SS benefit accounts totally FUBAR'd should be... grateful?  I don't think so.

For the same reason, they pay no state or federal income tax and merely put in a W-4 showing enough tax deductions that none will be withheld. 

The only tax illegals pay is sales tax, because there's no way around that.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 28, 2011)

Againsheila said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > California isn't the first. CT, NM, and others. I hope CO is next.
> ...



Really? I'm under the impression that military receives in-state funding *and* federal grants. Can you provide a link for me to back up that claim? I've never heard any of my friends complain.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 28, 2011)

DiAnna said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst said:
> ...


Also, you can have a SS number and not be a citizen. You can apply before you get your citizenship. 

illegal immigrants pony up

Fake SSN or not, the cash is still coming out of their paychecks and going to the gubmint. If they all stopped paying taxes, our SS and Medicare would be in even more trouble.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 28, 2011)

DiAnna said:


> I live in California and this really pisses me off.   Tuition for both in-state and out-of-state citizens and legal residents has risen the past several years, with financial aid being based on an ethnic rather than economic basis.  Now foreign nationals are being given preference for admission and financial assistance.  This helps our state budget crisis... how?  Oh, right... it doesn't help, it actually makes it even worse.
> 
> Really pisses me off.



Federal financial aid is colorblind.


----------



## Lovebears65 (Jul 28, 2011)

I think we should just hand over Calf to Mexico. They are broke anyway and the love the illegals there so just let them have it..


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 28, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > This is the reason Gov. Brown is wrong for california. Illegal aliens do not have any right to go to our colleges at our expense. *They do not even pay taxes.* Shows how stupid the left is.
> ...



shows you how stupid you are by calling them "Undocumented" instead of what they are....they are ILLEGAL Aliens......


----------



## ShackledNation (Jul 28, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> DiAnna said:
> 
> 
> > CitizenPained said:
> ...


You are correct to say that illegal immigrants pay taxes, in the same way all foreigners pay taxes if residing in the United States. However, if the stopped paying taxes we would not be in any worse shape. The taxes make up a miniscule portion of all tax revnue, and if illegal immigrants also receive taxpayer funded benefits then it all cancels out. Rather than give noncitizens benefits of citizens, noncitizens should simply have to obtain citizenship. I really don't see the logic in expanding government programs to people who are not US citizens. It makes so much more sense to just set up a better process of making noncitizens citizens.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Jul 29, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> DiAnna said:
> 
> 
> > CitizenPained said:
> ...


Typical libtard attitude, the ends justify the means. IT DOES MATTER! THEY ARE ILLEGAL< DEPORT THEM!


----------



## Jos (Jul 29, 2011)

Is this the same "heck of a job Brownie"?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 29, 2011)

Lovebears65 said:


> I think we should just hand over Calf to Mexico. They are broke anyway and the love the illegals there so just let them have it..



Yeah no shit.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jul 29, 2011)

AmericanFirst said:


> This is the reason Gov. Brown is wrong for california. Illegal aliens do not have any right to go to our colleges at our expense. They do not even pay taxes. Shows how stupid the left is.



Governor Brown was a complete fuck-up in the 70s when I was living out there while serving in the Navy (San Diego - Gator Navy).

Why the good people of California (less Hollywood) re-elected this fuck up is beyond comprehension.


----------



## The_GiantNoodle (Jul 29, 2011)

AmericanFirst said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > DiAnna said:
> ...


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 29, 2011)

ShackledNation said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > DiAnna said:
> ...



But that's *assuming *they receive welfare benefits. And if they were granted citizenship and started collecting Social Security, we would have a problem.

What California is doing is letting them have in state tuition. If you have a certain GPA in California, you can go. It's not like a bunch of middle class white kids are suddenly without a U.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey, they voted him into office.

Is it not fair that they oughta be given enough education to read his manifesto?


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 29, 2011)

The_GiantNoodle said:


> Although I dont like "naming" someone a Libtard..... I agree with your comment. GET THEM OUT!!!! And if you cant get them out, by god DONT give them a DIME of tax money from Federal OR State!
> 
> I get sooooo PISSED when I hear we are broke and then I see an Illegal whipping out a Link Card (debit card from Illinois paid with tax money) and they are paying for food and diapers for the freakin ANCHOR BABY!!!!



How in the hell do you know who has papers and who doesn't?


----------



## The_GiantNoodle (Jul 29, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> The_GiantNoodle said:
> 
> 
> > Although I dont like "naming" someone a Libtard..... I agree with your comment. GET THEM OUT!!!! And if you cant get them out, by god DONT give them a DIME of tax money from Federal OR State!
> ...


 
I asked her how difficult was it to get. She didnt understand and cant speak a lick of English. She had to have her kid translate. If youre in America.... its probably a good idea to speak at least SOME English. plus I have Latino friends and they tell me whats going on. I actually love the Latino culture. They are very similar to Italians. (plus the women are goooooooood lookin'   ) But they simply can NOT be here illegally.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, many immigrants have work visas and they don't have to speak English for that. But...kids gotta eat. And a citizen is a citizen. Most states have very strict laws about how one can apply for benefits. I know that here, if you don't have papers, you're not getting them.

They are here illegally because the US has a policy that allows them to be. We ask for it. If we really wanted to crack down on it, we would. They provide cheap labor and spend money here.


----------



## DiAnna (Jul 29, 2011)

The_GiantNoodle said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > CitizenPained said:
> ...


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 29, 2011)

What immigrants contribute


----------



## westwall (Jul 29, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> ShackledNation said:
> 
> 
> > CitizenPained said:
> ...







Ahhhh but they do.  That's the problem.  California spends around 10 billion dollars per year on illegals.  That's conservative BTW, I have seen estimates as high as 16 billion dollars per year.  What do think the odds are that the sales taxes (just about the only tax they are forced to pay, underground economy and all that) they pay cover that?


----------



## westwall (Jul 29, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> What immigrants contribute







If they contribute so much to society why is it whereever they are they drive hospitals into bankruptcy?  As you can see 70 hospitals have closed in CA alone, that doesn't include New Mexico or Arizona or Texas, due to illegals not paying their bills.

Los Angeles Emergency Care Crisis Deepens

By NICK MADIGAN

Published: August 21, 2004



Sign In to E-Mail
Print
.

 .


LOS ANGELES, Aug. 20 - A crisis in Los Angeles County's emergency health care system became more acute this week with the announcement that the oldest hospital in the San Fernando Valley would close by Dec. 31, officials said here Friday. 

News of the closing of the institution, the Northridge Hospital Medical Center campus in the Van Nuys section, which opened in 1929, follows by a week the closing of the emergency room at Elastar Community Hospital in the East Los Angeles neighborhood. 

In the last two years, four other emergency rooms, most in low-income areas, have closed in the county, primarily because of the high cost of treating thousands of uninsured people, officials said. 

"We're mandated to treat anyone who comes in through those doors, regardless of their ability to pay," Tracey Veal, a spokeswoman for the Northridge hospital, said. 

Ms. Veal estimated that the hospital had spent $13 million on so-called charity care in the fiscal year that ended on June 30. In addition, she said, the hospital faced $16 million bill for state-ordered earthquake retrofitting and could not afford it. 

Since 1990, 70 hospital emergency rooms and trauma centers have closed in California, a state whose emergency and trauma system is overwhelmed and underfinanced, health officials say. 

"This is definitely cause for alarm," Carol Meyer, director of the Los Angeles County Emergency Medical Services Agency, said on Friday in an interview. "The whole system is more and more tenuous." 

A severe shortage of nurses is adding to the distress, Ms. Meyer said, as new state regulations actually require adding nurses. The rules, starting on Jan. 1 and meant to be applied around the clock, say there must be no more than four patients per nurse in an emergency room. In intensive-care units, the ratio is two to one. In severe trauma cases, it is one to one, and in medical and surgical wards six to one. 

"We are in real tough times here," Ms. Meyer said. "I don't know what the solution is going to be. The ultimate answer, of course, is money. It's not going to change until somebody in a high position has a family member die because they couldn't get treatment in an emergency room." 

Fewer and fewer doctors, she said, are willing to be on call to emergency rooms, given the high insurance premiums they must pay and, in many cases, the lack of reimbursement for treating the uninsured. 

Ms. Meyer said 30 percent of the nine million people in the county were underinsured or had no medical insurance at all. Statewide, seven million people are uninsured, according to the California Medical Association. 

"It used to be that physicians would build their practice by working in an emergency room," said Ms. Meyer, who formerly instructed paramedics. "Now they do contracts with H.M.O.'s. They don't need to be on call." 

The 500 hospitals in the state are "on the verge of a whole series of unraveling events," said Dr. Jack Lewin, executive director of the California Medical Association, which represents the interests of the 35,000 doctors in the state. 

Uncompensated health care, Dr. Lewin said, affects everyone in the system. 

"No place is safe when you have large volumes of people who need care, but there's no one to pay for it," Dr. Lewin said. "Employers are increasingly forced to dump coverage of their employees and their dependents. The state used to bail us out, but no more." 

Jerry Conway, president of the 209-bed Northridge Hospital Medical Center, one of 42 such centers owned by Catholic Healthcare West in California, Arizona and Nevada, said the hospital has been losing $1 million a month for a year. The hospital, which delivers 250 babies a month and has 26,000 emergency-room visits a year, has worked out a plan to transfer much of its workload to Valley Presbyterian Hospital, a mile east, Mr. Conway said. Northridge Hospital's sister center on Roscoe Boulevard, eight miles west, will stay open. 





Los Angeles Emergency Care Crisis Deepens - NYTimes.com


----------



## The_GiantNoodle (Jul 29, 2011)

DiAnna said:


> The_GiantNoodle said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst said:
> ...


----------



## The_GiantNoodle (Jul 29, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> What immigrants contribute


 
Written by a...... LATINO! Big freakin surprise. 

Im am beyond tired of their racist rants and how Latinos are above the law. They want benefits for.... who? Latinos. To put a certain ethnicity above another is racist. I use common sense and I dont like BS. I see right through their cloak of propaganda. Anyone with common sense will also see through it. They are here ILLEGALLY. And if they already broke a MAJOR law (coming here illegally) why would this Country trust them to make them LEGAL citizens?  Look I actually WANT more Latinos in my Country. But I want them here legally and respecting the American culture.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 29, 2011)

> These same states don't give instate tuition to our military who grew up in those states and then left for more than a year to serve their country. What an injustice. You should be ashamed of yourself, wanting rights granted to illegals that aren't even granted to our service men and women.



So your solution to this injustice is to violate the Constitution. 



> The LEFT are the stupid ones, they prove it all the time by opening their mouths. How do illegals pay taxes?



Sales taxes, the clerk at the convenience store doesnt care if youre illegal or not  just that your money is green. 



> Federal financial aid is colorblind.


As it the Constitution. 



> Typical libtard attitude, the ends justify the means.



Actually thats typical republican dogma  see: Nixon, Richard.


> IT DOES MATTER! THEY ARE ILLEGAL< DEPORT THEM!



The 14th Amendment and law do matter  they are innocent until proven guilty, and entitled to due process of the law. 



> Although I dont like "naming" someone a Libtard..... I agree with your comment. GET THEM OUT!!!! And if you cant get them out, by god DONT give them a DIME of tax money from Federal OR State!
> 
> I get sooooo PISSED when I hear we are broke and then I see an Illegal whipping out a Link Card (debit card from Illinois paid with tax money) and they are paying for food and diapers for the freakin ANCHOR BABY!!!!



The above is typical of the ignorance and hate of the right  they demonstrate only contempt for the Constitution and our laws. 

We can only hope they represent a tiny minority.


----------



## The_GiantNoodle (Jul 29, 2011)

> The 14th Amendment and law do matter  they are innocent until proven guilty, and entitled to due process of the law.


 
 We are talking about known Illegals. (that means we know they are illegal) 

Now look... Im all for helping people. BUT, Im not for helping someone that is here illegally. Why? Is FREAKIN' ILLEGAL! And for a darn good reason. CA and IL cant pay their bills. One of the reasons is we give ILLEGALS benefits!


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 29, 2011)

Yikes. California is going to educate Old Mexico and they're already so deep in debt they're paying a ransom for electric power since they cancelled all new power plant building some time back. 

Good luck, Golden bears.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 29, 2011)

The_GiantNoodle said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > What immigrants contribute
> ...



Latinos can't be journalists?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 29, 2011)

> Latinos can't be journalists?



Yeah, they cant speak English.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 30, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > This is the reason Gov. Brown is wrong for California. Illegal aliens do not have any right to go to our colleges at our expense. *They do not even pay taxes.* Shows how stupid the left is.
> ...



You bet that *ILLEGAL immigrants *pay taxes. They do so by using *STOLEN IDENTITIES!* They, breaking FEDERAL laws more than once, are not entitled to refunds of anything! They suck up more benefits than the 'pay' into.

I  throw the BS flag on illegals not receiving SS benefits. 
While using a *stolen* identity many* ILLEGAL immigrants *apply for and receive SS benefits, that is, until the person whose identity has been *STOLEN *retires and applies for their SS benefits.

I have a friend in California who works for Homeland Security. He says  there is no room for fence sitting. People are here illegally or not, period. Two illegals making anchor babies is not the intent behind the 14th Amendment. Anchor babies are a loophole that needs to be closed. BTW, he is a black man, a decedent of slaves, which he  does NOT allow to define him as a man.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 30, 2011)

Your 'I have a token black friend who has this job and he agrees with me' anecdote isn't going to fly here.


----------



## Patrick2 (Jul 30, 2011)

MeBelle60 said:


> CitizenPained said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst said:
> ...



Many blacks I'm guessing are too brainwashed there on the lib plantation to realize that they as a group are particularly harmed by the illegal alien invasion.  Illegals loot the social welfare system on which many blacks depend, and take up a lot of the unskilled jobs many of which would otherwise go to younger blacks.    The black politicians are probably in favor, because looking at the 2/3 hispanic vote for even a leftwing extremist Abortion Holocaust supporter like obama, they know that in the future if they are naturalized as part of an amnesty, their tens of millions of votes could be counted on to complete the overthrow of the predominance of white people in this country.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 30, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> Your 'I have a token black friend who has this job and he agrees with me' anecdote isn't going to fly here.



I understand your POV even if it's not correct.
I don't have a 'token' black friend. My 'anecdote' is fact, not fiction.

My circle of friends cover the entire color spectrum, except for blue. I cannot find a Smurf for the life of me around here!


----------



## chanel (Jul 30, 2011)

Isn't calling someone a "token friend" racist in itself? That term is offensive.


----------



## Angelhair (Jul 30, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> This bill makes no sense, can I go to college for free in Mexico?



The United States of America - the nanny country!


----------



## AmericanFirst (Jul 30, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > This is the reason Gov. Brown is wrong for california. Illegal aliens do not have any right to go to our colleges at our expense. They do not even pay taxes. Shows how stupid the left is.
> ...


Thank you for your service.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 31, 2011)

chanel said:


> Isn't calling someone a "token friend" racist in itself? That term is offensive.



If I called my own black friends 'token' friends, I'd be offensive. 

If I point out that someone is using their friends' skin color as basis for a position on another [third] ethnic group, then calling them out on their 'token friend points' isn't racist. It's pointing out their backwards ethnocentric-ism. 

I'm 100 per cent sure that's not what she meant to do, but saying, "I am white, I think this about brown people...and my black friend agrees with me" is upside down. It's a white v. everyone else mentality. The 'token black friend' is used to give credence to her (white) position on a group of Latinos.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 31, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't calling someone a "token friend" racist in itself? That term is offensive.
> ...



I think it's all in the eye or mind of the beholder.  I have a friend who's gay.  HIS friend calls him "fag" all the time.  I object and make him put a quarter in my cuss jar as I don't like those derogatory terms.  My friend claims it's a term of endearment...that's fine when they are by themselves, but not in my house.

Oh, and while I don't use the "color" of my friends as a basis for an argument, I may use my "experience" with them.  IE, one of the students we hosted was from Kenya.  She's black and she can't stand American black women.  Also she doesn't think American blacks should be able to call themselves "African American" since most of them haven't even set foot on the African continent.

I don't have any "token" friends.  I have friends of all races and ethnicities, but they are my FRIENDS.  They aren't "token" anything.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 31, 2011)

Well, your Kenyan friend must've forgotten that white people give all other non-whites their ethnic designations.


----------



## chanel (Aug 2, 2011)

Voters in MD wanted to decide on the Dream Act via referendum.  Illegal immigration advocates are trying to stop it.  They don't like democracy when it isn't in their favor, I guess.



> Maryland voters may be unfairly denied the chance to vote their approval or disapproval of a new law that allows in-state tuition for illegal immigrants, an opponent of law says, blaming immigrant groups for filing a frivolous lawsuit against his petition drive.
> 
> All we want to do is allow voters to vote on the bill in November 2012, he said. Opponents are just grabbing at straws here.
> 
> Read more: Maryland Lawsuit Filed to Uphold Tuition for Certain Illegal Immigrants - FoxNews.com


----------



## MeBelle (Aug 2, 2011)

chanel said:


> Voters in MD wanted to decide on the Dream Act via referendum.  Illegal immigration advocates are trying to stop it.  They don't like democracy when it isn't in their favor, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Parrot said about 109,000 signatures were scrutinized and approved by the election board, even though only about 55,000 were needed to demand the vote...



Curios to me is how many signed the petition that are illegals.

Again ILLEGAL immigrants are just that....ILLEGAL and are not deserving any of the benies that the LEGALS in this country are.


----------



## Angelhair (Aug 2, 2011)

_Stupid people in California wanted him as their governor now they will pay a very high price for that stupidity.  It's that simple._


----------



## MeBelle (Aug 4, 2011)

Angelhair said:


> _Stupid people in California wanted him as their governor now they will pay a very high price for that stupidity.  It's that simple._



You mean ALL the people in California are stupid?
I don't think the ones that voted for Meg Whitman wanted Jerry Brown as Governor.


----------

